# Un decodificador



## Xavier (Dic 16, 2006)

Que tal, tenia una pregunta sobre un decodificador para un display de 16 segmentos, lo que pasa es que tengo que hacer una practica y necesito simular el funcionamiento de un display de este tipo y no se si haya un decodificador para este (como un 7447 para uno de 7 segmentos), lo uncio que encontre es un 74154. Gracias de antemano  .


----------



## frezamu (Dic 26, 2006)

hola decodificadores como el 7447 es para site segmentos creo que lo que buscas es un deco alfanumerico que maneja todos los segmentos para formar letra desafortunadamente como tal no creo que esistan el 74154 es de 4 lineas a diesiseis se puede hacer con un par de memorias haci lo haciamos nosotros para presentar letra o en su defecto con un pic 
y si es un simple deco de 4 a 16 existen el 74 c154 mos 74ls 154 0 74154 ttl o un mos pero tiene lach 4514 o 4515 suerte


----------

